# Kingdom Trails  - 7/17



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 17, 2010)

I'll cut right to the chase...KT is every bit as good as people have said, and more.

Ended up riding solo.  Parked behind the welcome center and went to get my day pass.  ($10 is a freaking steal.  I should have bought the seasons pass just to support the cause)  I asked the guy working the desk to recommend a 3 hour loop. 

Geared up and hit the road by 9.  He warned me the first climb was going to suck. Period.  My route was SUPPOSED to be = East Darling Hill Road -> Darling Hill -> Harp -> Coronary Bypass -> Pastore Point Loop -> Bog Meadow -> Coronary -> Bemis -> Tap and Die -> River Walk -> Webs -> West Branch -> Hogback -> Sidewinder -> Old Webs -> Vast -> Culvert Cut -> Vast -> Bill Magill -> Pines -> Vast - Beat Bog -> Kitchell -> Done.  

Made it to Hogback before things started going south.  I was riding much slower than the 3 hour pace.  I bypassed Sidewinder (a huge mistake) to hit Old Webs. At the crest of the Old Webs climb there is a little tent where a local sells drinks and food. I had to stop as I was dying.  You can also refill your camelback here.  Super necessary.  I was out of water.  Old Webs coming down was easily one of the most enjoyable things I have done on a bike.  Nothing tech...just FAST, flowy, and you can hit some jumps dirt bike style.  Sweeping switchbacks, nice bermed up corners....so much fun.

Unfortunately, my legs were fading fast.  As I did the Border trail and then Vast, my stomach started to churn and things went south.  Mother nature was making a call and I had no idea what to do.  There was a ton of walking. I couldnt sit for fear of bad things happening.  By the time I hit Bill Magill, I had to get out...fast.  I couldn't pedal any more and could barely move.  No good.  Has this ever happened to any of you?


By the time I made it back to the lot, I had done just over 15 miles and 2060' climbed in 3 hours.  Slow pace but I think if I hadn't had "issues", I would have been fine.  A couple of quick notes:

1) Tap and Die is amazing.  
2) I couldn't hit Ketchel whhich is supposed to be their "marquee" trail.  This made me super sad.
3) Webs and Old Webs are fantastic!!!!  
4) Coronary is serious buisiness.  I bypassed the first section but there are some tough climbs I hit.  Awfully hard.

It was a great ride, aside from the obvious.  I will post the few pics I have when I get home.  I didn't stop too much for photos because the riding was so good.  I am psyched to get back there in 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry about your issues on the trail. Nothing like that has happened to me on the trails however I did "bonk" one time riding with bvibert and literally collapsed in the middle of the trail. Nothing a little rest and hydration couldn't fix but scary! Anyway take my word for it, missing both SIdewinder and Kitchel is more than enough motivation to go back for another rip. Did you take any pics?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 18, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 18, 2010)

Not too many pics as I was having way too much fun riding.  Stopped only a few times for water and to look at the map so I figured it was as good a time as any to snap some.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 20, 2010)

*Forgot to mention*

I can't believe I forgot to mention this...

When riding tap and die, I popped out at the other end, took a water break, and right behind me was a couple riding a Ventana El Conquistador S & S!!! (full sus tandem bike)  I had never seen one and apparently there are a few couples who ride them in MTB races in VT.  Anyone else ever see this?!  I still can't believe they negotiated what they did on it.


----------

